# pushing the limits?



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

so im about to take a monstrous road trip. about 3800 miles. would cruise left on about 90 for that long have any major detrimental effect on the motor or car itself? 04 a4 btw


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Car will be fine, good luck with the whole 90mph cruise thou...


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

90 is what, maybe 2300-2400 in 6th? No problem.

My Grand Am runs 2500 at 70 in 5th all day...


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

awesome. anything i should do to prepare the car for the trip? besides oil


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> 90 is what, maybe 2300-2400 in 6th?


He is an auto. They have completely different cruising speeds then the A4 guys. Julie and I used to fight about how fast to go on the highway because my car liked X speed and hers liked Y speed.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Carry a lot of cash because the local magistrates won't accept a check.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Invest in a good radar detector.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

A 3800 mi. trip @ 90mph? If you're in California, make sure you carry a valid, up to date, proof of insurance card since there will likely be times when you will be asked to show it. (Probably true for other states also; I'm just more familiar with Cali)


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

im actually headed to the naval base in san diego from here in virginia with stops in chicago and alabama on the way


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

and im not an advocate of speeding, but we've all been on those trips where you havent seen another car for an hour. what else is there to do? once you get past san antonio, its nothing. not even any radio staions


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Make sure your tires are in prime condition too.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

dude515 said:


> and im not an advocate of speeding, but we've all been on those trips where you havent seen another car for an hour. what else is there to do? once you get past san antonio, its nothing. not even any radio staions


I wasn't judging; just giving you a hard time.:cheers


----------



## Ponchohoncho (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey, that's why I have Sirius/XM, lol. Oh, and the cops are out there, trust me.


----------

